# free lizard?



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

I am thinking about organizing a contest for our dedicated herpers to see about a lizard give away here on P-Fury. Nothing is official yet but I wanted to see what our herpers thought about the prospect of such a contest.....


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

Free is allways nice...







sounds great to me...


----------



## Carnivoro (Oct 12, 2003)

Thats sounds good Crock!

Carnivoro


----------



## TANK (Nov 18, 2003)

A good idea. The only problem with such a contest is that you have no way of telling that the animal is REALLY going to a person that would properly care for it. 
I was a long time member of the Chicago Herp Soc. and it seemed as though whenever an animal went up for adoption the member list would double for a couple days. Because peole wanted the "free" animal. Just my 2 cents though!


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Tank, a valid thought process and one that I am already familiar with...that is why we are in planning stage......everybody's 2cents welcome here!


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

TANK said:


> A good idea. The only problem with such a contest is that you have no way of telling that the animal is REALLY going to a person that would properly care for it.
> I was a long time member of the Chicago Herp Soc. and it seemed as though whenever an animal went up for adoption the member list would double for a couple days. Because peole wanted the "free" animal. Just my 2 cents though!


 Agree,must be able to care for the selected species...


----------



## Carnivoro (Oct 12, 2003)

TANK said:


> A good idea. The only problem with such a contest is that you have no way of telling that the animal is REALLY going to a person that would properly care for it.
> I was a long time member of the Chicago Herp Soc. and it seemed as though whenever an animal went up for adoption the member list would double for a couple days. Because peole wanted the "free" animal. Just my 2 cents though!


 Agreed!







a really great idea...


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

sounds great, i would be up for it but i wouldnt be too keen on shipping anything over to me in the UK. (if i won :laugh: )

perhaps the contest could be a sort of herp related quiz and the highest score wins. This way it means that the contestants would either have to know their stuff of of done some reserarch

I think the prize would have to be somthing small, a gecko of small skink for example.

would need a lot of planning but definately worth it in the end!


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

sounds great, and if you do infact go through with this plan i would say only enter select ppl that have shown or told about there setups and kno wat they are doing..... go through the posts and do some research on ppl, and make sure they are willing to accomadate a free lizard..... in other words pick me and acouple of other ppl so i dont have to much compitetion


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

Sounds cool to me. I wouldn't drop in on it though. I have my hands full. I don't need anything new. It's a great idea.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

I will be in on this for sure if you do it


----------



## Carnivoro (Oct 12, 2003)

im out, the only lizard legal here in PR are Green Iguanas LOL


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

Carnivoro said:


> im out, the only lizard legal here in PR are Green Iguanas LOL


 seriously? that sux


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

OK pay attention and keep yer eyes peeled, for sometime in the very near future a new contest will be put into place, the prize will be a young Inland Bearded dragon. Carnivoro, sorry, Puerto Rico will be out...and provisions to be made in the case the winner resides in an area that the prize of a live lizard can not be awarded are being worked out as we speak.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

awesome









i love bearded dragons


----------



## Carnivoro (Oct 12, 2003)

Dont worry bro! Thanks very much...
That will be a great contest.

Carnivoro


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

dude i would sooooo be happy to get a bearded dragon i got a broken 55g i can use!


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

TormenT said:


> dude i would sooooo be happy to get a bearded dragon i got a broken 55g i can use!


a bearded dragon needs a bigger cage/enclosure than that


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

lemmywinks said:


> TormenT said:
> 
> 
> > dude i would sooooo be happy to get a bearded dragon i got a broken 55g i can use!
> ...


 itd be a start out tank :rasp: ..............i always can upgrade to my 75g or bigger if needed


----------



## blackpirhana (Jan 24, 2004)

Sounds great!


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

A bearded dragon. I am in on this. I am just going to have to build another custom inclosure.


----------



## PunkRockSkater39 (May 31, 2004)

Sounds great im in!


----------



## blackpirhana (Jan 24, 2004)

What is the update?


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

It is no longer an idea, it is a plan in action thanks to Xenon!
Find the quiz, get em all right, get entered in the raffle for the Bearded Dragon!
European and Canadian residents, this is the possibility for you to win $50.00US instead of the lizard!


----------

